# AD: History Channel Special Offers



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 24, 2010)

*Sponsor Ad Links.* Visit the History Channel Online, Save Money and Help Support MartialTalk.



Get  "The Real Face of Jesus" on DVD for $24.95 - only at The History  Channel
Free  Shipping on orders of $59 or more. Use code FREESHIP59 at checkout.
 New  History Channel DVD sets marked down. Shop the Sale.
 Shop  for Biography DVDs - prices as low as $5!
Save  up to 40% on The History Channel's Armageddon Collection
Shop  Aircraft Models through the Ages at Shop.History.com
History  Channel Presidents Collection - find DVDs up to 35% off!
History  Channel Exclusive - The Revolution Collection is 40% off - Shop now!
History  Channel Exclusive - Military Combat DVD set now 60% off - Shop now!
History  Channel Exclusive - Dogfights Giftset Collection is 40% off - Shop now!
The  History Channel World at War DVD Set - Now 50% off!
The  History Channel Ancient Battles and Building Collection - Now 25% off!
American  Originals DVD Megaset: Ice Road Truckers, Ax Men & Tougher - Now  60% off!
 Get  the Best of History DVD - from The History Channel
Up  to 75% Off Recently Aired History Channel DVDs


----------

